# No Cm, 7dpo, Bfp



## Nothingtolose

I have had no cm since ovulation, but been having cramps during and after o, just done a pregnancy test 7dpo and it's positive, how come I don't no. No other symptoms.


----------



## tulip11

congrates hun....have H&H 9 months :)


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

Firstly ~ Congrats!!! Secondly ~ I wouldn't worry too much about it not having any cm as each woman and pregnancy is so different.
I do have to say though that 7dpo is super early ~ is it possible you O'd earlier than that? 

Either way, a :bfp: is a :bfp: so happy and healthy 9 months! :dance:


----------



## Nothingtolose

I'm pretty sure I got my bfp 7 Dpo. I used pregnololgy to determine when I was about to ovulate plus I cramp when ovulating which is a big sign for me. I might have o a day earlier/later because you can't be 100% sure ovulation has occurred.


----------



## AP

Thread moved - please note the forum rules for TTC boards https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...se-do-not-post-bfp-announcements-section.html


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!! Lots of ladies don't have any symptoms before their missed period, and some even have a symptom free pregnancy the whole time.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congratulations Hunny.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations on your BFP! :D x


----------

